# Desk Walstad Jars (possibly with shrimp?)



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Whether or not you need a filter is a function of (a) your bioload (b) your plant load and (c) how frequently you are willing to do water changes.

If you did bi-weekly water changes on a heavily planted 2.5 gallon with 8 RCS in it, I think you'd be totally fine without a filter.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Bananableps said:


> Whether or not you need a filter is a function of (a) your bioload (b) your plant load and (c) how frequently you are willing to do water changes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you did bi-weekly water changes on a heavily planted 2.5 gallon with 8 RCS in it, I think you'd be totally fine without a filter.




Haha, this is my dilemma always. I blame medical school + 2 kids. 

If all I have is some MTS, a nerite or two, and some day a few RCS? We'll see I guess. I'm hoping all of these will be heavily planted.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I have 1 gallon jar with 10 bloody mary shrimps. No filter, no water changes, just top offs. To be able to do that you need to let the jar get stable for long time (mine I left for 2-3 months) and big, like really big plant mass. I have a "normal" plant (growing like an ivy, something like that) with roots in the jar helping clean it.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

nel said:


> I have 1 gallon jar with 10 bloody mary shrimps. No filter, no water changes, just top offs. To be able to do that you need to let the jar get stable for long time (mine I left for 2-3 months) and big, like really big plant mass. I have a "normal" plant (growing like an ivy, something like that) with roots in the jar helping clean it.




That's what I was thinking. Do they breed in there?


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know, I got them young and they are only for two months there now, so probably soon they should start. It's pretty cold in the jar, so they might be growing a little slowly.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

There are too many variables to say for certain. With tanks this small, it's always a matter of balance, but the balance varies depending on light, nutrient availability, bioload, etc. You won't know until you try. I say let the plants grow in for at least a month, then add shrimp or snails one at a time a week or two apart. Don't be afraid to push the limits, but take it slow. Only change one thing at a time so if there's a crash you know what caused it.

And make sure you show us the results! There aren't nearly enough jar journals in my opinion.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Fishly said:


> There are too many variables to say for certain. With tanks this small, it's always a matter of balance, but the balance varies depending on light, nutrient availability, bioload, etc. You won't know until you try. I say let the plants grow in for at least a month, then add shrimp or snails one at a time a week or two apart. Don't be afraid to push the limits, but take it slow. Only change one thing at a time so if there's a crash you know what caused it.
> 
> 
> 
> And make sure you show us the results! There aren't nearly enough jar journals in my opinion.




Definitely! Well the nerites have been added, one to each of the columns and 3 to the middle jar, for now. 









I have no idea how he got up there!



 yeah I think I'll give it a month before I either move some cherries over if my colony of 8 does well in my tank or buy some new ones. The 2.5 will definitely become a shrimp home. I'm thinking I might keep that rock in there or to increase the vertical space the shrimp have, or possibly look into getting a new piece of driftwood that would fit in there, who knows which they will like more 









This jar is seriously huge. I really want to utilize the vertical space well. Any ideas? 

Like I said I'll be doing MGOC w/ BDBS cap, so either the black lava will look cool or lame because it will be hard to distinguish from the cap.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

As a general rule, hardscape should be as tall as possible. In tall tanks, this is especially important. If you want the lava rock to stand out at all, you'll probably have to pile it up pretty high. Use plants that grow straight up like vals, Bacopa, sagitteria, etc. Contrast with one or two small bushy plants like mini pellia, Anubias petite, P. helferi, pennywort, etc. Contrast is important because if everything is tall, then nothing is tall. It's just an overgrown mess.


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

Mini giant cladophora ball (marimo)

DIY Giant Cladophora Ball - Biotope One


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Fishly said:


> As a general rule, hardscape should be as tall as possible. In tall tanks, this is especially important. If you want the lava rock to stand out at all, you'll probably have to pile it up pretty high. Use plants that grow straight up like vals, Bacopa, sagitteria, etc. Contrast with one or two small bushy plants like mini pellia, Anubias petite, P. helferi, pennywort, etc. Contrast is important because if everything is tall, then nothing is tall. It's just an overgrown mess.




Thanks Fishy! In that case I'll likely follow my original instinct and gift the rock to a friend and go with some small pieces of my Japanese maple tree I've been soaking. 



kinzo said:


> Mini giant cladophora ball (marimo)
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Giant Cladophora Ball - Biotope One



That is amazing and way beyond my skill and commitment level. Cool nonetheless though. 


https://vimeo.com/194598241

I put 4 RCS in the one gallon today. I also moved over a moss ball as well from the other tank and increased the salvinia a bit above. After an hour and a bit of algae wafer they look happy! Anyone have a sense of the sexes?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/194601780

Here's the high res version. Can anyone sex them this way? Or do I need close up pics?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

I added some more shrimp and also set up the 2.5 gallon! https://imgur.com/gallery/OASnY


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Going to hijack OP thread a little bit but how does one do water changes for the jars when no cups, etc can fit through the opening at the top and you can't simply tilt it, is siphoning the only way?


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Raith said:


> Going to hijack OP thread a little bit but how does one do water changes for the jars when no cups, etc can fit through the opening at the top and you can't simply tilt it, is siphoning the only way?




No worries. That seems to be the consensus I found on r/Jarrariums in the past.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

bbroush said:


> No worries. That seems to be the consensus I found on r/Jarrariums in the past.


Didn't even know there was subreddit for that one, thanks pal!


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Alright so I wanted to return the favor of RE: how to do water changes? I got a 500mL water bottle, punctured a hole at the bottom, big enough to have water fill it at a pretty quick pace, and I insert the bottle bottom down into the jar, and then covered the lid piece with my palm, viola, sucking water out of the jar without getting any hoses out.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Raith said:


> Alright so I wanted to return the favor of RE: how to do water changes? I got a 500mL water bottle, punctured a hole at the bottom, big enough to have water fill it at a pretty quick pace, and I insert the bottle bottom down into the jar, and then covered the lid piece with my palm, viola, sucking water out of the jar without getting any hoses out.




Wait what!?????? That sounds amazing


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Regular water bottle, remove the cap, cut a little hole at the bottom of the bottle, insert the bottle into the jar, let the water fill the jar, cover the lid portion with your palm, you will suck the water out. Think of it like a straw sucking on water.


----------

